# Wierd ducks out by the Test site ponds



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all,


Just thought I'd share a pic of one of the wierd Ducks out by the old 'Test site' ponds...

They seem healthy and active and in good voice,'Waaaaaaaaak-waaaaaaaaak-waaaaaaaaak'-ing and so on as Ducks will do, but I did not have anything with me to feed them with to be more social with them about.

...too, they are pretty wiley, so this was about as close as I got to any of them.


You ever get any of these in your area Terry? These seemd to fly pretty well...


Best wishes all...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yikes! Don't want to have to rescue that little Mallard "mix"  

Terry


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

LOL  I dont think I would be feeding that duck my veggie scraps from the picnic


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Now Phil, that was pretty sneaky  . I'd hate to run into that duck.

Maggie


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Very cool pic Phil, 

A Gator with wings. Seems you've stumbled across Vegas's own Jurassic Park. The missing link to the legend of birds dinosaur heritage.

But does he gamble on the slots I wonder?

Cameron


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

_That, is a great photo, Phil _ . *Guess you can forget about Goji Berries and just bring a baggie of RAW HAMBURG!!!*


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent photo! I think they eat jackalopes, don't they?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ohhhhh....Lol...


I would indeed pity the poor Jackalope that got too close to this one!


Ducks DO love the 'Trader Joes' house brand Canned Corn, so next time I am out their way, I will bring some, and feed each of them one Kernal at a time as they all gather round honking and Waaaaaaak-waaaaaaak-waaaaak-ing and nezzleing at me for more and so on, just so they really enjoy it and appreciate each little bite...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Aww look at that cute little duckie!Haha cute my foot,I would hate to get on that things bad side!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hmm.. i dout any duck breeder would want that duckator 

The breeder would wake up the next morning finding the ducks in a pot .

But then again intresting pic lol.


----------

